# kmemleak from KDE 4.4.2 KInfocenter

## toralf

I'm wondering if (and then which project) I should inform about this :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /sys/kernel/debug/kmemleak 

unreferenced object 0xea13e1ac (size 148):

  comm "kinfocenter", pid 9472, jiffies 1603596 (age 220.154s)

  hex dump (first 32 bytes):

    04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 04 5b f3  ..............[.

    00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

  backtrace:

    [<c122caed>] kmemleak_alloc+0x3d/0x60

    [<c109c137>] kmem_cache_alloc+0xa7/0xe0

    [<c112286f>] idr_pre_get+0x4f/0x70

    [<f83b4fc4>] drm_gem_handle_create+0x24/0x90 [drm]

    [<f890e932>] i915_gem_create_ioctl+0x52/0x90 [i915]

    [<f83b34ec>] drm_ioctl+0x2bc/0x450 [drm]

    [<c10aeea8>] vfs_ioctl+0x28/0xb0

    [<c10af06a>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x6a/0x5e0

    [<c10af619>] sys_ioctl+0x39/0x70

    [<c1002cd7>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

    [<ffffffff>] 0xffffffff

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ uname -a

Linux n22 2.6.34-rc4 #15 SMP Fri Apr 16 11:45:26 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

...

Intel GM45 Chipset

```

----------

